# N2 Explode



## T-rav (May 12, 2006)

Anyone hear of N2 expolde i beleieve it is called. what do u guys think about it?


Travis LeRoy


----------



## MCx2 (May 12, 2006)

T-rav said:
			
		

> Anyone hear of N2 expolde i beleieve it is called. what do u guys think about it?
> 
> 
> Travis LeRoy




It's NO-Explode, and I love it. I'm sure you can find a similar product alot cheaper. I beleive Robert D. would recommend Maximum Pump. I've never tried the latter but I've heard from people on the board and people I know personally that it's a quality product.


----------



## T-rav (May 12, 2006)

ya thats the name lol but thx 8)


----------

